# Siamese Litters



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Took some pics of the current siam litters.

Litter from the imported ones - There looking like they are going to be darker like there farther. There all moulty at the moment.









Litter from my girls to the imported male - there looking lighter so hoping for better body colour .









One from another litter - think the body colour is better however there tiny so wont be keeping any.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They look good. I like the bottom pic.
Where did you import the father from?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a trio from tina who brought them over from Denmark

its a shame the bottom one is tiny, theres a comparison pic in the health section, mum get sick after having them.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I have just been looking at the comparison pics in the health section. The difference is very noticeable. Being ill has obviously stunted their growth. It will be interesting to see if they catch up in time or whether growth is permanently affected.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id assume it will be permanent, I was hoping to pethome them now but some of them have got snufferly so will waite a week or two to see if they get better or not.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I do hope they get better for you. Always a worry when mice get snuffles.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Look at those adorable babies


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the last one. They are all beautiful.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely.


----------

